# Neuer Spielerechner



## Loosa (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebe Profizocker. 

Ich darf mal wieder ein neues Spielesystem aufsetzen. Ok, gespielt wird damit nur eingeschränkt, es soll was mit Unity 3D Engine sauber in 1080p laufen. Basierend auf einem Rechner vom letzten Jahr und der aktuellen PC Games hätte ich jetzt mal folgende Komponenten im Warenkorb.

Intel Core i7 5820K 6x 3.30GHz So.2011-3 
4096MB EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Superclocked
MSI X99S SLI PLUS Intel X99 So.2011-3 Quad
16GB Crucial CT2K8G4DFD8213 DDR4-2133 
630 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 

Dazu noch diverse Peripherie wie eine kleine SSD, Brocken 2 Kühler, Touchscreen und ein gedämmter Midi Tower.
Letztes Jahr hatten wir eine i7-4790K und GTX 780 Ti 3GB auf einem Z97X-Gaming 5 Board. CPU ist ja jetzt schneller und Grafik auch die neuere Generation aber dafür würde ich das Ti wegknausern.

Was meint ihr? Passt das soweit zusammen? Auch von der Leistung? Oder hapert da irgendwas?
Preislich sollte es nicht mehr viel teurer werden.

Schonmal lieben Dank für jedwede Ratschläge.


----------



## Loosa (23. Juni 2015)

Sehe gerade, dass in der aktuellen PC Games für deren High-End PC eine 4096MB Palit GeForce GTX 980 Super Jetstream verbaut wurde. Die wäre sogar im Angebot und etwas günstiger als die EVGA von oben. Hmm...


----------



## luki0710 (23. Juni 2015)

Willst du wirklich den (unangebracht) hohen Aufpreis zu einer guten 970 zuzahlen?


----------



## Enisra (23. Juni 2015)

Das ist doch Idiotisch für so 5 FPS mehr so viel Geld rauszublasen
Ernsthaft, der beste Ratschlag in dem Fall ist, nicht nur zu schauen ob etwas schneller ist, sondern ob das überhaupt irgendwie annähernd Sinn ergibt und nachschauen wie viel schneller das ist


----------



## Golgomaph (23. Juni 2015)

Du bekommst ja auch momentan eine R9 390(X), die liegt in etwa zwischen 970 und 980 und hat 8GB Vram, wäre ja auch eine Überlegung falls du dich auch mit AMD zufrieden gibst.


----------



## Loosa (24. Juni 2015)

Hmm, mir war nicht klar, dass die Karte so viel teurer ist für so wenig  mehr an Leistung. 
Im Vergleich zu der GTX 780 Ti vom anderen Rechner  kostet sie ja nur gut die Hälfte. 970 muss ich mir mal angucken, danke. Muss mal Kollegen fragen ob die ihm auch zum 3D Modeln reichen würde.

Das ist blöderweise eine sehr kurzfristige Anfrage. Dass der Rechner schnell kommt und besser mehr als zuwenig Leistung hat geht vor dem Preis.



Golgomaph schrieb:


> Du bekommst ja auch momentan eine R9 390(X), die liegt in etwa zwischen 970 und 980 und hat 8GB Vram, wäre ja auch eine Überlegung falls du dich auch mit AMD zufrieden gibst.



Die Software die darauf laufen soll ist leider nur mit NVidia getestet worden. Da sollte ich so kurzfristig besser nicht wechseln.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2015)

Ich frag ich mich, was für einen "Sprung" du dir im Vergleich zum alten PC erwartest ^^   

CPU:  bist du SICHER, dass der 5820k bei dem, was der PC machen soll, schneller ist? In Spielen ist der nämlich keine 5% schneller als der 4790K...   und neben der CPU sind ja auch die Boards beim 2011-3 sauteuer.
Grafikkarte: eine GTX 980 ist nur 10-15% schneller als eine GTX 780 Ti, und die wiederum ist auf einem Level mit der GTX 970. 


Für mich hört sich das sehr nach ner Menge rausgeschmissenem Geld an


----------



## Loosa (24. Juni 2015)

Aber grundsätzlich sollte die Hardwarekombination so funktionieren, oder? Alternativ mit einer GTX 970.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich frag ich mich, was für einen "Sprung" du dir im Vergleich zum alten PC erwartest ^^



Wichtig ist nur, dass es kein Sprung zurück wird. 

Das soll das alte System nicht ersetzen sondern eine zweite Station werden auf der die Software auch läuft. Hauptsache nicht weniger Leistung und da hatte ich halt geguckt was ich an neuen Komponenten nehmen kann die dann etwas weniger kosten als die letztes Jahr. Hmm, aber beim Prozessor und Mainboard könnte ich wohl noch ein gutes Stück einsparen wenn ich einfach beim 4790k bleibe.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2015)

Also, ich würde da sogar noch einen kleinen Schritt "zurückgehen": ein Xeon E3-1231v3 ist quasi ein i7-4770 ohne Grafikkarten, kostet aber nur 260€. Der ist in Games keine 5% langsamer in Games als der i7-4790K, selbst wenn du letzteren auf +20% mehr Takt als den Xeon bringt. Und der 4790K ist wiederum halt keine 5% langsamer als der 5820k. Ohne OC reicht dem Xeon dann auch ein 80€-Mainboard aus. 

D.h. mit dem Xeon hast unter 10% "Leistungsverlust" zum 5820K, sparst aber beim Board mind 120€ (billigstes 2011-3-Board ca 200€ ) und bei der CPU 130-150€. Und wenn du doch lieber den 4790K willst, sind es halt keine 5% weniger, aber beim Board sparst du auch mind 50-70€ (ein 120-150€-1150er Board ist schon sehr gut zum OC) und 50-60€ bei der CPU.


----------



## Loosa (19. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen mal wieder. 
Mein Rechner reicht mir einfach nicht mehr. Die veralten halt einfach soo schnell, und ich bin jetzt auf der Suche nach etwas neuem. 

Nein, wir brauchen etwas Auffrischung im Büro und wollen 1-2 Rechner kaufen. Die wichtigsten Punkte sind CPU (*der* Faktor für 3D Renderzeiten), die aber nicht übertaktet wird, und eine GTX-970 für Oculus Rift. Und 32GB Speicher.
Basierend auf den PCG-Empfehlungen und dem Alternate-Konfigurator wäre ich jetzt bei sowas gelandet:



Intel Core i7 6700 4x 3.40GHz So.1151 BOX 
MSI Z170A Gaming M3 Intel Z170 So.1151 
MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G 
32GB G.Skill RipJaws 4 black DDR4-2133 
630 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 
250GB Samsung 850 Evo Starter Kit 

Als Kühler wohl wieder ein Brocken 2 oder reicht auch ein Eco?
Bei dem Mainboard bin ich mir nicht sicher, da gibt es so riesig Auswahl. Wir brauchen keinen Firlefanz und er ist nicht zum spielen, Hauptsache es passt alles zusammen und bremst nichts aus.

Was meint ihr, passt das in etwa?

Was bedeutet bei der SSD eigentlich das Starter Kit?Brauche ich da noch was zum Einbau? Da es, mal wieder, schnell gehen muss werde ich ihn wohl selbst zusammenbauen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2016)

Also, der Xeon E3-1231 v3 ist immer noch Top, der i7-6700 ist identisch zum i7-4770, was den Takt angeht, und in Tests liegen der 4770 und der 6700 wiederum sehr sehr nah beieinander. Der Xeon wiederum ist ein i7-4770, nur eben ohne eigene Grafikeinheit und mit 0,1GHz weniger Turbo-Takt. Also an sich quasi gleichstark. Xeon: 260€. i7-6700: 310€. Wenn die Ersparnis relevant ist und du nicht unbedingt Features brauchst, die nur Skylake hat, kannst du also immer noch den Xeon nehmen.  Egal welche CPU: ohne OC reicht der ECO dicke aus.

Ansonsten passt das gut, nur: das Board ist zum Übertakten, das ist also daher an sich ein paar Euro "zu teuer", weil du ein gleichgutes nicht-OC-Board 30-60€ günstiger bekommst.  Das Netzteil ist zudem an sich überdimensioniert. Die RipJaws kosten ca 150€? Dann ist das okay. 

Das "Starter Kit" ist an sich mit Zubehör, das du nicht brauchst, wenn du die SSD intern anschließt. Wenn es nicht teurer ist als die normale Version, dann nimm die ruhig. 


Und noch mal zur CPU: welche Software wird denn genutzt? Evlt. spielt der pure Takt da ja eine Rolle. Wenn es beim Geld nicht auf 50-100e mehr oder weniger ankommt, dann könnte man auch den i7-6700k nehmen, der hat 4GHz im Standard, der i7-6700 nur 3,4GHz.


----------



## luki0710 (19. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und noch mal zur CPU: welche Software wird denn genutzt? Evlt. spielt der pure Takt da ja eine Rolle. Wenn es beim Geld nicht auf 50-100e mehr oder weniger ankommt, dann könnte man auch den i7-6700k nehmen, der hat 4GHz im Standard, der i7-6700 nur 3,4GHz.



Dann würde ich einen AMD FX 9590  nehmen, Mainboard natürlich anpassen.  Hier natürlich einen ordentlichen Lüfter.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2016)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich einen AMD FX 9590  nehmen, Mainboard natürlich anpassen.  Hier natürlich einen ordentlichen Lüfter.


  ich meinte an sich jetzt den Takt innerhalb der gleichen CPU-Reihe. Die AMDs sind auch in vielen Anwendungen trotz viel mehr Takt den modernen Intels unterlegen. Da müsste man dann genau schauen, welche Anwendungen es sind, und wenn AMD besser dasteht müsste man trotzdem überlegen, ob es auch den deutlich höheren Strombedarf wert ist.


----------



## luki0710 (19. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die AMDs sind auch in vielen Anwendungen trotz viel mehr Takt den modernen Intels unterlegen. Da müsste man dann genau schauen, welche Anwendungen es sind, und wenn AMD besser dasteht müsste man trotzdem überlegen, ob es auch den deutlich höheren Strombedarf wert ist.



Das ist mir schon klar, aber wenn es halt nur auf den reinen Takt ankommt, ist der  unschlagbar.


----------



## Enisra (19. Februar 2016)

nur das Takt seit dem Pentium 4 überhaupt nur noch Werbeaussage hat


----------



## Loosa (19. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und noch mal zur CPU: welche Software wird denn  genutzt? Evlt. spielt der pure Takt da ja eine Rolle. Wenn es beim Geld  nicht auf 50-100e mehr oder weniger ankommt, dann könnte man auch den  i7-6700k nehmen, der hat 4GHz im Standard, der i7-6700 nur  3,4GHz.



Super, ganz lieben Dank, auch für die schnelle Antwort. Auf deine  Hardware-Infos ist halt doch immer Verlass; da lässt es sich viel  beruhigter bestellen.

Guter Tipp mit der i7-6700k. Ich dachte der Unterschied liegt nur an der Übertaktbarkeit. Aber der Takt macht wohl einen Unterschied. Die Zusatzkosten dürften vom mehr an gerechneten Bildern in kurzer Zeit ausgeglichen sein.




luki0710 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich einen AMD FX 9590  nehmen, Mainboard natürlich anpassen.  Hier natürlich einen ordentlichen Lüfter.



Anscheinend hat im Bereich 3D Bearbeitung und Rendern Intel die Nase ein gutes Stück vor AMD. Hat wohl was mit der Architektur der Kerne zu tun. Eigentlich schade, weil ich AMD als Underdog immer sympatischer fand.

Da  wir kurzfristig aufrüsten müssen lasse ich, bis auf die 6700k, die Komponenten so.  Statt hundert Euro hin oder her ist wichtiger, dass wir die Teile morgen  haben. Danke euch beiden für die Infos.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat im Bereich 3D Bearbeitung und Rendern Intel die Nase ein gutes Stück vor AMD. Hat wohl was mit der Architektur der Kerne zu tun. Eigentlich schade, weil ich AMD als Underdog immer sympatischer fand.


 Die AMD-CPUs sind halt in der Kerntechnik älter, der Sockel AM3+ ist ja nur ein leicht erweiteter AM3. Aber AMD arbeitet ja derzeit an AM4 und wird dann endlich mal neue starke CPUs rausbringen - hoffe ich  

Ich würde das mit dem Übertakten aber nicht auslassen, denn OC ist beim Sockel 1155, 50 und 51 nicht schwer. Man muss ja nicht an die Grenzen gehen, aber da ist auch so schon viel drin. Vlt braucht man dann halt nen Kühler für eher 40-50€.


----------



## Loosa (19. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würde das mit dem Übertakten aber nicht auslassen, denn OC ist beim Sockel 1155, 50 und 51 nicht schwer. Man muss ja nicht an die Grenzen gehen, aber da ist auch so schon viel drin. Vlt braucht man dann halt nen Kühler für eher 40-50€.



Na, mal sehen. Die Ecos hab ich ja jetzt schon mitbestellt. Vielleicht moderat?
Aber so ein Rechenknecht läuft zum Teil Tage oder Wochen auf 100% Auslastung. Da ist Stabilität wichtiger.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Na, mal sehen. Die Ecos hab ich ja jetzt schon mitbestellt. Vielleicht moderat?
> Aber so ein Rechenknecht läuft zum Teil Tage oder Wochen auf 100% Auslastung. Da ist Stabilität wichtiger.


  das OC ist da echt Null Problem, Intel hat die CPUs ja bewusst freigeschaltet UND einen Chipsatz extra für diesen Zweck (die Z-Chipsätze). Du musst ja nicht so weit übertakten, dass der PC bei einem Stresstest abstürzt und dann um 2% runtergehen, damit es grad so läuft. Sondern du schaust einfach schrittweise in 0,5er-Schritten, wie es bei Last auch mit den Temps aussieht, und wenn der stabil geht ohne klar über 70 Grad zu gehen und du 20% mehr Takt hast, is alles in Butter     mit den 0,5er-Schritten meine ich den Multiplikator. Der mal der Baseclock ergibt den Gesamttakt. Ich glaub beim 6700k ist der Multi bei 40, 40x100 sind 4.0GHz. Bei Multi 42 haste halt 4,2Ghz usw. , und den ganzen Detailkram mit "Spannung anpassen, damit mehr drin ist", den lässt du einfach sein. Auch weil grad die Spannung die Temps deutlich höher machen kann.

Und wenn doch nicht viel drin, isses ja auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Loosa (19. Februar 2016)

Hmm, danke für die Tipps. Es ist schon so lange her, dass ich mal was OCed hab, ich wusste gar nicht mehr wie das geht. Bei Macs kann man das eher nicht, die haben ja nichtmal ein BIOS. 
Aber das klingt wirklich einfach. Werde mich also an den Multiplikator halten und auf die Temperatur achten.

Ich hatte mich schon gewundert was das Z bedeutet. Jetzt bin ich froh, nicht doch ein minimal günstigeres Board genommen zu haben. Wenn ein einzelnes Bild 30-300 Minuten rendert machen selbst 10% in der Masse durchaus einen Unterschied.
Bin ja mal gespannt, ob zwei baugleiche Rechner Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede haben werden.

Naja, ich freu mich erstmal auf Montag, da darf ich Rechner zusammenbasteln.


----------



## golani79 (19. Februar 2016)

Sorry, wenn ich grade ein bissl "hijacke" - aber bin momentan auch am Komponenten zusammenstellen.

Was ich mich frage, wie genau sind die Netzteilrechner der Hersteller?
Der Rechner auf beQuiet bringt mir 482W maximal und bei Enermax bekomm ich 436W als Minimum - stellt sich die Frage, ob 500W reichen oder ob ich vlt. doch lieber ein bissl Reserve einplane (evtl. auch für zusätzliche Komponenten) und ein 600W NT nehme?


----------



## luki0710 (20. Februar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich grade ein bissl "hijacke" - aber bin momentan auch am Komponenten zusammenstellen.
> 
> Was ich mich frage, wie genau sind die Netzteilrechner der Hersteller?
> Der Rechner auf beQuiet bringt mir 482W maximal und bei Enermax bekomm ich 436W als Minimum - stellt sich die Frage, ob 500W reichen oder ob ich vlt. doch lieber ein bissl Reserve einplane (evtl. auch für zusätzliche Komponenten) und ein 600W NT nehme?


Geht eigentlich, kann aber knapp werden. Wenn du noch mehr irgendwann einbauen willst dann lass es ruhig mehr sein. Aufjedenfall solltest du aber eins Kaufen wo auch raus kommt was drauf steht, sonst wirds eng.


----------



## golani79 (20. Februar 2016)

Danke - glaub, dann wirds wohl ein 600er von Enermax werden.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Danke - glaub, dann wirds wohl ein 600er von Enermax werden.


  Bei einem "guten" Netzteil grad zB von BeQuiet würden 500W aber reichen. Denn wenn du mal in die technischen Daten schaust, dann wirst du sehen, dass ein gutes 500W-BQ in Wahrheit um die 600W leistet, aber als seriöser Hersteller nennt BQ halt einen empfohlenen Dauerlast-Wert von 500W, so dass das Modell mit "nur" 500W vermarktet wird.

An sich kannst du pauschal sagen: bei einem Markenmodell für 60-70€ / 500W reicht es dicke aus, wenn es 2x PCIe-8Pin hat. Lediglich ein stromhungriger AMD FX-9000er PLUS noch eine Strom ziehende R9 390X und dazu noch 3-4 Festplatten & CO könnten dann eng werden.


----------



## luki0710 (20. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei einem "guten" Netzteil grad zB von BeQuiet würden 500W aber reichen. Denn wenn du mal in die technischen Daten schaust, dann wirst du sehen, dass ein gutes 500W-BQ in Wahrheit um die 600W leistet, aber als seriöser Hersteller nennt BQ halt einen empfohlenen Dauerlast-Wert von 500W, so dass das Modell mit "nur" 500W vermarktet wird.
> 
> An sich kannst du pauschal sagen: bei einem Markenmodell für 60-70€ / 500W reicht es dicke aus, wenn es 2x PCIe-8Pin hat. Lediglich ein stromhungriger AMD FX-9000er PLUS noch eine Strom ziehende R9 390X und dazu noch 3-4 Festplatten & CO könnten dann eng werden.


Ich dachte mir so 500Watt und dann geht so 10% in Wärme verloren, wird knapp. Wieso gibt BQ den weniger an?  Wenn sie sagen 500Watt und 90% ist doch alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## golani79 (20. Februar 2016)

Hm .. preislich ist nicht viel Unterschied zw. der 500 und 600W Version des Netzteils, welches ich bestellt habe.

Jetzt ist die Frage, ob das 600W NT dann doch vlt. überdimensioniert ist und unter niedriger Last eigentlich mehr frisst.
Als Effizienz sind bei dem NT folgende Werte angegeben:


*Last**Effizienz*10%85%20%91%50%93%100%92%








Hier noch der Link zum NT - Enermax Platimax:
ENERMAX.DE - Platimax


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2016)

Also:  die Rechner, wie viel Watt man braucht, sind bei den Netzteil-Herstellern zunächst mal "großzügig", die wollen im Zweifel ja lieber ein "zu großes" als ein "zu schwaches" Modell empfehlen. Moderner Intel mit 1-2 Laufwerken und Mainbaord => bei voller Last vlt. 120-130W. Eine Grafikkarte wie die R9 390 => im absoluten Peak vlt 330W. Dann hast du MAXIMAL 450-460W. In der Praxis aber viel weniger, guckst du hier: AMD Radeon R9 390X, 390, 380 und R7 370 im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase  da sind es selbst mit stromhungrigen Karten maximal mal knapp über 400W für den kompletten PC, und da kommt dazu, dass eine OC-CPU verwendet wurde.

Aber auch wenn es 500W wären: hier zB bei den "technischen Daten" mal auf "Ausgangsdaten" gehen Leises Netzteil 530W PSU PURE POWER L8 | 530W CM von be quiet!  da sind es allein für 12V schon 480W, für den Rest 120W. Das macht dann 600W maximale Leistung. Weil aber bequiet eher seriös ist und die garantierte Maximallast auch auf Dauer und auch dann, wenn das Netzteil schon ein paar Jahre alt ist, angeben will, benennen Dir das Modell eben nur 500-530W. 

Zudem beachten die die "combined"-Power bei der Berechnung der Gesamtsumme. Denn an sich isses so: es gibt zwei Leitungen mit 12V, eine hat 20, die andere 28Ampere. Das macht 12*20 + 12*28 = 576W nur für die 12V-Schienen. Und bei 3,3V sind es 24A, 3,3*24 = 79W, bei 5V sind es 5*15A = 75W. Zusammen also an sich 154W, aber bauartbedingt sind es "combined" in der Summe eben maximal nur 120W für 3,3+5V und 480W für 12V. Das gibt be quiet dann ehrlich an UND rechnet es dann sogar noch weiter runter für eine garantierte Dauerleistung. . Viele Hersteller würden die beiden Combined-Werte addieren und das Netzteil dann als 600W (480W+120W) anbieten, und ein unseriöser Hersteller würde sogar das "combined" nicht beachten, der käme dann auf die 154W für 3,3+5V und 576W für 12V, das sind zusammen 730W - so ein Netzteil steht dann als 730W-Modell im Laden und ist nicht besser als ein be quiet mit 500W...  scheint aber günstiger zu sein, weil es mehr Watt zu dem Preis bietet. 


@golani:  mal angenommen, dass das 500W-Modell bei Dir für Office%co in den 91%-Bereich fällt, weil es ca 20% Last sind (kommt ungefähr hin, denn da sind so um die 100W zu erwarten), das 600W aber eher im 10%-Lastbereich ist und nur eine Effizienz von 85% hat, dann hört sich das viel an. Aber:  90W Strombedarf real, dann zieht das NT bei 91% Effizienz 99W. Bei 85% sind es 106W. Das sind 7W Differenz. Wenn du den PC jeden Tag 8h an hast, wären das 0,007W * 365 * 8h * 30 Cent/KWh = 6€ mehr an Strom pro Jahr. WENN es denn wirklich diesen "krassen" Unterschied gibt. Ich würde mich aber so oder so wundern, wenn das 500W nicht reicht. Da steht ja auch "Peak" 550W über 60 Sekunden. Es kommt so gut wie nie vor, dass der PC überhaupt mal bei vollster möglicher Last ist, und wenn doch, dann sicher nicht über mehrere Minuten.

Was genau hast du denn für Hardware bzw. welche willst du holen?


----------



## golani79 (21. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was genau hast du denn für Hardware bzw. welche willst du holen?



Folgende Hardware soll damit betrieben werden:

i7 6700K
16GB DDR4
GTX 970 Phantom
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
SSD 500GB (später kommen wohl noch 1-2 SATA mit 7200RPM dazu)
Noctua U-12S

Und halt einige externe USB Geräte die dann dranhängen.

Werde den Rechner für Grafikarbeiten, 3D und Rendering aber auch zum Spielen verwenden.
Übertakten habe ich vorerst nicht geplant, aber den 6700K habe ich wegen der höheren Taktfrequenz gegenüber dem normalen 6700 genommen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2016)

Da reicht bei dem edlen Enermax sicher die 500W aus. Aber mit 600W würdest du auch kaum mehr Strom brauchen, wenn der PC wenig Last hat. Das wird am Ende keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## golani79 (21. Februar 2016)

Alles klar - dank dir recht schön!

Habe mal ne Mail geschrieben, obs möglich ist, die Bestellung noch zu ändern bevor die rausgeht.
Falls ja, hab ich dann die 500W Version und wenn nicht, werd ich wohl die 600W Version behalten, bevor ich das extra zurücksende.


----------



## Loosa (23. Februar 2016)

Am Samstag kam schon alles und gestern durfte ich dann zwei Rechner aufsetzen. Erwachsenen-Lego! 
Die Hardware sieht eigentlich viel zu schick aus um sie einfach unter'm Schreibtisch zu verstecken.

Soweit läuft alles stabil und die ersten Tests sind vielversprechend. Nicht ganz so flott wie mein Rechner, aber da stecken auch 16 Kerne Xeon drin. 

Wenn die ersten Belastungstests durch sind werde ich mich mal am Übertakten versuchen. Bei dem Board sind eine ganze Reihe Tools dabei um komfortabel Hand anzulegen. Danke nochmal für die Infos und Ratschläge.


----------



## Loosa (2. Juli 2016)

Wollte nie mehr weg vom Mac, aber mein 2008er kommt so langsam doch in seine Tage. Und die HTC Vive hat mich gehörig angefixt, wird von Apple aber komplett ignoriert. 
Da Win10 hardwarebezogen ist, bin ich am überlegen einen neuen PC zu bauen bevor ich Win7 nicht mehr kostenlos updaten kann. Oder könnte ich doch jetzt schon updaten und später die Hardware wechseln?

Aktuell hätte ich diese Komponenten für ein raumsparendes mATX-System im Sinn:

Intel i7 6700K
Asus GTX 1070 Strix OC 8GB
Asus ROG Maximus VIII Gene (mit €40 Cashback und Doom)
2x 16GB DDR4 2133 von G.Skill oder Kingston (die Hälfte davon als RAM Cache geplant und 2 Slots blieben frei für mögliches Upgrade)
beQuiet 600W (oder reichen auch übertaktet 500?)
Alpenföhn Brocken 2
SSD und das Ganze in einem Aerocool DS Cube

Augenmerk auf schnell und leise, und würde definitiv die nächsten Jahre meine Ruhe haben wollen. 4K reizt mich weniger, VR mehr. Und natürlich 3D und Filmbearbeitung. Ergibt Mainboard und Graka von Asus Sinn? Oder ist das egal weil die eh nicht zusammenarbeiten?


----------



## Scholdarr (2. Juli 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wollte nie mehr weg vom Mac, aber mein 2008er kommt so langsam doch in seine Tage. Und die HTC Vive hat mich gehörig angefixt, wird von Apple aber komplett ignoriert.
> Da Win10 hardwarebezogen ist, bin ich am überlegen einen neuen PC zu bauen bevor ich Win7 nicht mehr kostenlos updaten kann. Oder könnte ich doch jetzt schon updaten und später die Hardware wechseln?
> 
> Aktuell hätte ich diese Komponenten für ein raumsparendes mATX-System im Sinn:
> ...


500 Watt reichen normalerweise völlig aus, wenn du nicht 10 Laufwerke oder so im System hast und das Netzteil richtig gut ist.

Den zweiten RAM-Riegel kannst du dir erst mal sparen. Auch für Videoschnitt reichen 16GB völlig aus. Und wozu das RAM-Cache? Ist imo Geldverschwendung. Dann lieber mehr virtuellen Speicher auf der SSD nutzen.

Ach ja, und wenn du wirklich Videoschnitt machen willst, würde ich eine zusätzliche HDD zur SSD einbauen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2016)

Also, vertu dich mal nicht wegen "platzsparend" - moderne Midi-Tower für ATX sind heutzutage auch schon sehr klein, und wenn du ein extra µATX-Gehäuse raussuchst, wo alles auch gut reinpasst inkl. guter Lüftung fürs übertakten, dann ist ein geeignetes µATX-Gehäuse auch nicht mehr kleiner als ein "kleines" ATX-Gehäuse. Klammer also ATX bloß nicht aus! Das Aerocool DS Cube zB ist ja SEHR breit - nimm zB das hier als Vergleich NZXT Source 340 schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das ist auch nur  4cm höher und 5cm tiefer, das dürfte doch sicher kein Problem sein, aber es ist zudem über 6cm schmaler. Und für ATX geeignet. 

2x16GB sind in der tat absoluter Overkill, selbst für Videobearbeitung. Nimm 2x8GB, aber wg. OC ruhig 2800 oder 3000 als Takt.

Das Board ist trotz cashback recht teuer - an sich reicht ein 150€-"UVP"-Board mehr als aus - gibt es da nicht auch welche, wo du cashback und doom bei hast? Cashback ist ja aktuell teils vom Hersteller UND von Intel, da gibt es ja auch eine Aktion, wenn du bestimmte Boards + Intel i5/i7 kaufst.

Netzteil reicht 500W dicke



Übertakten ist aber definitiv gewollt?


----------



## Loosa (4. Juli 2016)

Danke schonmal für euer Feedback. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> 500 Watt reichen normalerweise völlig aus, wenn du nicht 10 Laufwerke oder so im System hast und das Netzteil richtig gut ist.
> 
> Den zweiten RAM-Riegel kannst du dir erst mal sparen. Auch für Videoschnitt reichen 16GB völlig aus. Und wozu das RAM-Cache? Ist imo Geldverschwendung. Dann lieber mehr virtuellen Speicher auf der SSD nutzen.



Das mit dem Netzteil ist schonmal gut zu wissen. So viele Extras werden nicht in die Kiste wandern, zur SSD wohl noch eine normale Platte, da müsste ich noch eine rumliegen haben. Sound entweder über on-board oder die Soundblaster aus meinem Mac.

Soweit ich das verstehe schaufelt RAM-Cache die am häufigsten genutzten Daten nach jedem Start automatisch in den Arbeitsspeicher. Wenn das wirklich funktioniert ist alles was im RAM liegt _weitaus_ schneller als die SSD.



Herbboy schrieb:


> 2x16GB sind in der tat absoluter Overkill, selbst für Videobearbeitung. Nimm 2x8GB, aber wg. OC ruhig 2800 oder 3000 als Takt.
> 
> Das Board ist trotz cashback recht teuer - an sich reicht ein 150€-"UVP"-Board mehr als aus - gibt es da nicht auch welche, wo du cashback und doom bei hast? Cashback ist ja aktuell teils vom Hersteller UND von Intel, da gibt es ja auch eine Aktion, wenn du bestimmte Boards + Intel i5/i7 kaufst.



Das Platzargument ist auf jeden Fall was zum überlegen. Wenn das nur ein paar Zentimeter ausmacht, dann vielleicht doch lieber ein Midi-Tower mit normalen Komponenten. Das Board hat halt schicke Extras. Gute Komponenten, 8.1 Sound. RAM-Cache, ... hm, mal gucken ob es das wirklich alles braucht. Cashback ist eine Intel-Aktion. Mal sehen welche Hersteller da noch mitmachen.

Hm, beim Alternate-Konfigurator heißt es bei schnellerem Speicher, dass die CPU das nicht unterstützen würde. Funktioniert 2800er oder 3000er trotzdem sinnvoll damit?




> Übertakten ist aber definitiv gewollt?



Wenn es nicht wahnsinnig mehr kostet würde ich mir die Option zumindest offenhalten. Wenn das aber nur 5-10% Mehrleistung bringt ist es aber wohl relativ sinnfrei. Die paar FPS mehr bei höherem Stromverbrauch und mehr Last.
Ist überhaupt die Frage, ob es dann die 6700K sein muss oder für VR auch zukünftig nicht doch ein Schritt weniger ausreicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juli 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstehe schaufelt RAM-Cache die am häufigsten genutzten Daten nach jedem Start automatisch in den Arbeitsspeicher. Wenn das wirklich funktioniert ist alles was im RAM liegt _weitaus_ schneller als die SSD.


Und wofür brauchst du das genau? Du kannst das natürlich gerne so machen, nur würde ich mir an deiner Stelle noch mal genau überlegen, ob ich das wirklich brauche und was es mir wirklich bringt.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Hm, beim Alternate-Konfigurator heißt es bei schnellerem Speicher, dass die CPU das nicht unterstützen würde. Funktioniert 2800er oder 3000er trotzdem sinnvoll damit?


 Meinst du jetzt mit einem Z170-Board? Dann ist der RAM durchaus sinnvoll. Mit nem H170-Board nicht.


Und wenn du nicht grad regelmäßig RIESIGE Programme startest, bringen 32 statt 16 GB nun echt nix. Zumal das Laden von SSD auch blitzschnell geht. 


Den 6700k würde ich allein deswegen schon nehmen, weil er auch ohne OC mehr Takt als der non-K ist und mit der Cashbackaktion, die NICHT für den non-k gilt, sogar günstiger ist


----------



## Loosa (5. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und wofür brauchst du das genau? Du kannst das natürlich gerne so machen, nur würde ich mir an deiner Stelle noch mal genau überlegen, ob ich das wirklich brauche und was es mir wirklich bringt.



Da magst du Recht haben. Der Gedanke schlich sich ein, einfach weil Asus diese Funktion anbietet. Ob es im Alltagsgebrauch wirklich was bring ist aber die andere Frage. Ich werd also erstmal auf die Funktion verzichten und bei 16GB bleiben. SSD ist auch fix und ich muss ja nicht um jeden Preis den, nunja, Preis hochtreiben. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt mit einem Z170-Board? Dann ist der RAM durchaus sinnvoll. Mit nem H170-Board nicht.



Beim Konfigurator stand immer, dass die "CPU" die Speichergeschwindigkeit nicht unterstützt. Komisch. Bei manchem RAM steht auch dabei, dass er nicht JEDEC-konform sei. Wenn Alternate den Rechner baut würden sie ihn im BIOS entsprechend umstellen.
Aber das hat anscheinend einfach mit der RAM-Geschwindigkeit zu tun. Zu schnell und es ist nicht JEDEC - sollte aber mit einem Z170 ja trotzdem laufen.

Jetzt aber erstmal nach einem antändigen ATX Board gucken.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2016)

Die Prozessoren unterstützen offiziell nur 2133, aber durch die passende Boardeinstellung läuft das RAM eben dann doch auf zB 2800MHz, und das ergibt einen kleinen Vorteil - je nach dem aber halt kaum messbar.


----------



## Loosa (26. Juli 2016)

Das System ist nun bestellt und sollte gerade noch rechtzeitig eintreffen um mein Windows 7 damit auf 10 upzudaten. Mein erster neuer Rechner seit 2008, yeah! Leider kein Mac (blöde VR Ignoranten! ) aber dafür selbstgebaut. Bin mal gespannt wie das ist, plötzlich alles auf Anschlag spielen zu können.

Nur schade, dass das Wetter am Wochenende so schön werden soll. Sonne oder VR? Sonne oder VR? 

Lieben Dank für euere Hilfe und Beratung.


----------



## Loosa (16. September 2016)

Mal eine blöde Frage. Inwieweit würden sich diese zwei Komponenten zum Spielen verwenden lassen?

Intel Xeon E5-1620 v3
NVIDIA Quadro M5000, 8 GB

Sehe gerade die Quadro hat DirectX, würde also laufen. Aber wo läge die bei Spielen im Vergleich zu normalen Konsumerkarten?


----------



## coolbit (16. September 2016)

Servus, 

also beim Prozessor bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, aber spielen kannst du damit sicherlich. Nur brauchst du ein teures Mainboard und das macht die Sache recht unattraktiv.

Die Grafikkarte ist für den proffesionellen Einsatz gedacht, zwar kann man damit prinzipiell spielen, aber sie ist viel zu teuer dafür und die treiber sind auch nicht für Spiele ausgelegt.


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Mal eine blöde Frage. Inwieweit würden sich diese zwei Komponenten zum Spielen verwenden lassen?
> 
> Intel Xeon E5-1620 v3


 Sockel 2011-3-Boards kosten mindestens 190€, und falls man da ggf. sogar eine Server-Board-Version braucht, sind es sogar mindestens 240€. Von der Leistung her dürfte die CPU aber nicht besser als ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 für den Sockel 1150 (ähnlich stark wie ein i7-6700) sein. Der Sockel 1150-Xeon kostet 260€, solides Board 70€ =>  320€. Wenn du den Xeon E5-1620 v3 verkaufst, bekommst du 100 pro mindestens 200 Euro dafür. Das heißt Sockel 1150 kostet Dich Effektiv 220€ - das KÖNNTE sich also gerade so rechnen, falls ein "normales" Sockel 2011-3 Board reicht... vlt, da mal 2-3 günstige Modelle beim Hersteller anschauen, wie es bei den kompatiblen CPUs aussieht. allerdings bin ich bei den 2011-3-Xeons nicht ganz sicher, ob die wirklich auch "gut" sind für Gaming&co



> NVIDIA Quadro M5000, 8 GB


 da steckt ne Abwandlung des Chips der GTX 970 und 980 drin, d.h. in der Leistungsklasse dürfte die sein, ähnlich einer GTX 1060. Aber das ist eine Profikarte, keine Ahnung, wie deren Treiber sich bei Games verhalten - zudem würde die selbst gebraucht nicht weniger als 800€ bringen - wenn du DIE hast und für nen Gaming-Rechner nutzt statt die zu verticken, wärst du echt total bescheuert...


----------



## Loosa (16. September 2016)

Danke für das Feedback, auf's Forum ist halt doch verlass. 

Die Sache ist, dass die Rechner in der Konfiguration schon rumstehen; bisher halt als reine Workstation. Deshalb die Frage wie gut sowas mit einer Spiele-Engine und mglw. VR klarkommen würde. Von der Leistung _könnten_ sie es also schaffen aber die Quadro-Treiber sind sicher nicht darauf ausgelegt. Falls VR damit überhaupt startet. Klingt alles in allem zu hakelig, als dass man sich darauf verlassen möchte.


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback, auf's Forum ist halt doch verlass.
> 
> Die Sache ist, dass die Rechner in der Konfiguration schon rumstehen; bisher halt als reine Workstation. Deshalb die Frage wie gut sowas mit einer Spiele-Engine und mglw. VR klarkommen würde. Von der Leistung _könnten_ sie es also schaffen aber die Quadro-Treiber sind sicher nicht darauf ausgelegt. Falls VR damit überhaupt startet. Klingt alles in allem zu hakelig, als dass man sich darauf verlassen möchte.


  Wird die Workstation denn noch gebraucht? Also, wirklich mit DER Grafikkarte? Denn die bringt wie gesagt ganz schön viel Kohle. 

Leistungsmäßig wäre es eben wie ein PC mit modernem Core i7, 8 Threads, plus einer GTX 970 oder 980, aber 8GB statt 4GB.


----------



## Loosa (16. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wird die Workstation denn noch gebraucht? Also, wirklich mit DER Grafikkarte? Denn die bringt wie gesagt ganz schön viel Kohle.



Leider nicht meine Hardware, ich soll sie nur zum Laufen kriegen - oder, so wie es aussieht, nicht. 
Als Arbeitsplatz bleibt sie aber bestehen, also nichts mit umrüsten. Eher was Neues kaufen.


----------



## svd (16. September 2016)

Wie jetzt, du schmeißt die Flinte ins Korn, ohne testweise ein einziges Spiel installiert zu haben? 

Wie langweilig.


----------



## Loosa (16. September 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, du schmeißt die Flinte ins Korn, ohne testweise ein einziges Spiel installiert zu haben?
> 
> Wie langweilig.



Naja, die Dinger stehen mehrere tausend Kilometer entfernt. Und die Kommunikation dürfte sich in etwa so gestalten, als würdest du deiner Oma per Google Übersetzer erklären wie sie Maniac Mansion auf DosBox zum laufen bringt um danach, testweise, das Benzin für die Kettensäge zu finden. 

Andererseits hast du recht. Es wäre es eine würdige Herausforderung.


----------



## svd (16. September 2016)

Ach so, Fernbedienung. Das ist allerdings schon kompliziert. 

Schade, weiß als OS, Treiber und Spiel installieren, wäre es ja nicht. Aber wenn der Besitzer sich nicht so auskennt...


----------



## Loosa (4. Januar 2017)

So, ich darf mal wieder ein Rechnerproblem lösen. 

Ziel ist es möglichst viel Power in einen Minitower zu bekommen. Möglicherweise mit schon vorhandenen Komponenten. Klar, ein neues Mikro-ATX Board ist dann Pflicht. Aber wenn es in das Gehäuse passt kann ich ansonsten normale Hardware verbauen, oder? Oder muss ich irgendwelche Stolpersteine beachten? Probleme bei der Kühlung wenn eine NVIDIA 980 bis 1080 reinkommt, oder sowas?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> So, ich darf mal wieder ein Rechnerproblem lösen.
> 
> Ziel ist es möglichst viel Power in einen Minitower zu bekommen. Möglicherweise mit schon vorhandenen Komponenten. Klar, ein neues Mikro-ATX Board ist dann Pflicht. Aber wenn es in das Gehäuse passt kann ich ansonsten normale Hardware verbauen, oder? Oder muss ich irgendwelche Stolpersteine beachten? Probleme bei der Kühlung wenn eine NVIDIA 980 bis 1080 reinkommt, oder sowas?


 Das hängt vom genauen Gehäusemodell ab. Hitzeprobleme im Sinne von "so heiß, dass runtergetaktet wird", sind eigentlich nicht mehr zu erwarten bei modernen Grafikkarten und CPUs, wobei ich von der GTX 980 die Finger lassen würde, da die GTX 1060 gleich viel leistet bei weniger Strombedarf und günstiger ist, jedenfalls wenn man die 980 noch "neu" sucht. 

Ansonsten kann halt die CPU-Kühler-Höhe ein Problem sein. 

Wie "mini" soll der Tower denn werden?


----------



## Loosa (4. Januar 2017)

Ah, dann lass ich unsere 980 besser stecken wo sie ist und guck ob meine 1070 irgendwo reingeht. CPU wohl eine bestehende i7 6800, vielleicht wird es aber auch ein ganz neuer Rechner.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie "mini" soll der Tower denn werden?



Der muss in's Handgepäck passen. Als Gehäuse hätte ich sowas im Auge: https://www.alternate.de/html/product/information/print.html?articleId=1293709

Kleiner wäre zwar nett, aber bei noch einer Bauform runter (Mini ITX?) bräuchte es wohl zu viele Spezialkomponenten. Hm, denke ich.

/edit: hm, je länger ich darüber nachdenke wär ein Mini ITX vielleicht doch nicht so doof? Falls man eine aktuelle GraKa da umgelegt reinbekommt oder so? Bis auf Grafik und gute CPU muss da nichts reinpassen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ah, dann lass ich unsere 980 besser stecken wo sie ist und guck ob meine 1070 irgendwo reingeht. CPU wohl eine bestehende i7 6800, vielleicht wird es aber auch ein ganz neuer Rechner.
> 
> Der muss in's Handgepäck passen. Als Gehäuse hätte ich sowas im Auge: https://www.alternate.de/html/product/information/print.html?articleId=1293709


 der ist ja noch recht groß, ist gar kein Problem. Allerdings ist der Sockel 2011-3 ja sauteuer, was die Boards angeht - da geht es bei 220€ los bei den ohnehin nur wenigen mATX-Boards, für Sockel 1150/51 hast du etliche völlig ausreichende non-OC-Boards ab 50 Euro. Sicher, dass du unbedingt den 6800K da reintun willst? Für Spiele sind i7 für die Sockel 1150/51 nicht langsamer. Oder hast du den 6800K sowieso "übrig" und keine bessere Verwendung? 


Ach ja: pass auf das Gewicht auf - das MasterBox 3 ist recht leicht, aber allein ein Netzteil wiegt so 1,5-2kg, dann bist du schon bei über 5kg, und je nach Fluggesellschaft ist bei 6-7kg Ende mit "Handgepäck"


----------



## Loosa (4. Januar 2017)

Ups, meinte 6700k. Wusste grad nicht genau welche wir haben und nahm bei Alternate den ersten der angezeigt war. DAS hätte ins Auge gehen können. Wie sieht es denn mit Mini ITX aus? Auch noch gangbar?
Ich hatte noch nicht viel Zeit zum recherchieren, das Problem kam erst heute auf.

Gewicht sollte schon irgendwie gehen. Kunde fliegt Business (ich wohl nicht *grummel*). Werd ich aber nochmal abklären, Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2017)

Klar geht auch Mini-ITX, da sind die Boards halt nen Tick teurer als "gleichgute" mATX, aber ansonsten... allerdings ist es schwer, ein nennenswert kleineres, trotzdem 100pro geeignetes Gehäuse zu finden. Welche 1070 hast du denn?


----------



## Loosa (4. Januar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Klar geht auch Mini-ITX, da sind die Boards halt nen Tick teurer als "gleichgute" mATX, aber ansonsten... allerdings ist es schwer, ein nennenswert kleineres, trotzdem 100pro geeignetes Gehäuse zu finden. Welche 1070 hast du denn?



Ich hab eine Asus GTX 1070 Strix OC. Allerdings würde ich nur sehr ungern meinen Privatrechner aufreißen. Was wir in der Arbeit genau haben muss ich morgen mal gucken. Wenn ich ein wirklich kompaktes System mit "voller Power" vorschlagen kann, dann wäre ein darauf konfiguriertes Neusystem vielleicht auch machbar. Oder sogar sehr viel sinnvoller.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Asus GTX 1070 Strix OC. Allerdings würde ich nur sehr ungern meinen Privatrechner aufreißen. Was wir in der Arbeit genau haben muss ich morgen mal gucken. Wenn ich ein wirklich kompaktes Mini-ITX mit "voller Power" vorschlagen kann, dann wäre ein darauf konfiguriertes Neusystem vielleicht auch machbar. Oder sogar sehr viel sinnvoller.


 wenn eh was neu geplant wäre, könnte man halt eine kurze Grafikkarte nehmen. 

Du bekommst aber zB auch hier viel rein Sharkoon Shark Zone C10 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder hier noch kompakter für kurze Grafikkarten (da wäre es SFX-Netzteil nötig) SilverStone Sugo SG05-Lite schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


PS: ganz wichtig ist, dass man das Netzteil umschalten kann, falls Du vor Ort nicht 230V zur Verfügung hast!


----------



## Loosa (5. Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank für deine Ratschläge!
Werde die Optionen morgen mal auf den Tisch werfen. Neu bauen würde mir natürlich am meisten Spaß machen...


----------



## Loosa (5. Januar 2017)

Das wäre jetzt mal eine schnelle Konfiguration mit kleinem Mini-ITX-Gehäuse:
https://www.alternate.de/html/confi...pcBuilder&id=cf231453b180a4d302772e733c474062

Bei der Bauform gab es von den Karten nicht viel Wahl, aber das passt schon. Nur komisch, dass mir der Alternate Konfigurator keine 6700k anbot. Als Auswahl startete ich mit dem Gehäuse und dann gleich mit CPU. Und trotzdem gab es nur i7er ohne K in der Liste.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2017)

Also...

das Netzteil ist WEIT weit überdimensioniert. Das hier reicht dicke und hat auch den nötigen 8Pin-Anschluss für die Graka https://www.alternate.de/be-quiet-/SFX-Power-2-400W-PC-Netzteil/html/product/1125488?
die "Pro"-Version der SSD völlig unnötig. Eine SanDisk Plus / Ultra II oder ADATA SP550 ist auch sehr gut, oder halt die "EVO" der Samsung
das RAM viel zu teuer - nimm zb den https://www.alternate.de/Ballistix/DIMM-16GB-DDR4-2400-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/1184846?
Grafikkarte ebenso zu teuer, siehe unten
wozu Win 10 *Pro *?


Grafikkarte: da ist alternate extrem teuer - die gibt es bei mindfactory für 450€ 8GB Asus GeForce GTX 1070 Dual OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 , bei Amazon 455€ https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01IFESATU  selbst wenn du den PC bei alternate "bauen" lassen willst, würde ich den dann ohne Grka holen und die dann woanders kaufen und selber einbauen.


Wegen der CPU: keine Ahnung, warum die den nicht anbieten. Willst du denn übertakten? Eine super Alternative ohne OC wäre der Sockel 1150 mit dem Xeon E3-1231 v3. Der ist kaum schwächer als ein i7-6700, ist technisch ein i7 ohne Grafikeinheit, aber für 260€ zu haben - allerdings nicht bei alternate, da isser recht teuer...  aber trotzdem 30€ günstiger als der 6700. Als Board dann zB https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/H81I-PLUS-Mainboard/html/product/1096136?  RAM https://www.alternate.de/G-Skill/DIMM-16-GB-DDR3-1600-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/1024548?


----------



## Loosa (5. Januar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also...
> 
> das Netzteil ist WEIT weit überdimensioniert. Das hier reicht dicke und hat auch den nötigen 8Pin-Anschluss für die Graka https://www.alternate.de/be-quiet-/SFX-Power-2-400W-PC-Netzteil/html/product/1125488?
> die "Pro"-Version der SSD völlig unnötig. Eine SanDisk Plus / Ultra II oder ADATA SP550 ist auch sehr gut, oder halt die "EVO" der Samsung
> ...



Gute Tipps, danke. Damit wird es doch deutlich günstiger. Bin auf 500 Watt runter, weniger gibt der Konfigurator nicht her.
CPU bleibt denn wohl der i7-6700. Übertakten will ich eh nicht und mit dem anderen Sockel bietet Alternate nicht dieses kleine Gehäuse. 


Normalerweise bau ich PCs ja selber, aber der Formfaktor ist schon winzig und hier ist am wichtigsten, dass es alles sauber läuft.


----------

